# ~ My humble photos ~



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

So... I decided to take some pics in the garden. I do not have a great camera, but I like it's "Macro mode".
I'm not even close to make great photos, anyway, I would like to share them ^^

I want to use the last photo for a draw. Something like drawing the leave and a very tiny people in there, as a "big-smallworld"


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey that white rose would be so easy to paint


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These are excellent photos. They would be wonderful to use as reference photos for a painting. I love the idea you have of small people, that would be a fun picture.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Wonderful works Franki!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

they are fantastic. I particularly like the 2nd one. Good job!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love them!! Like that bright red :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you people! ^^ I like to play with the macro mode xD Things look so different with it


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Good stuff. Ever try shooting bugs in macro?? I have got some smiling spiders in macro.:wink:


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

whoops!!!!!Anyway Take two they are free ha ha!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OMG that is so spooky. Excellent photo.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Soooo not a fan of spiders! Can you say arachnophobia? This is however, a great shot!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmm I'm not crazy about spiders >.<
They give me that strange sensation... don't know they are weird xD


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

That spider is awesome! Nice photography!


----------



## deehouse (Sep 22, 2015)

I really like you photos, especially the fourth photo!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks deehouse =)


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Looks like a jumping spider...I like messing with them, they are funny. :happay:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Great pictures FanKi, and really good idea for the leaf and tiny people ! :vs_closedeyes:
And AAAAAAAAAHHHHH a spider !!!!!!!:vs_shocked:


----------

